# krylon fusion inside tank?



## freshAqua (Jul 19, 2010)

i just got a used 90gal acrylic tank which has a blue background.. i was wondering if it would be safe to use krylon fusion paint *inside* tank to make it a black background?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

freshAqua said:


> i just got a used 90gal acrylic tank which has a blue background.. i was wondering if it would be safe to use krylon fusion paint *inside* tank to make it a black background?


Would NOT use any type of paint inside the tank. Might try soaking the back glass with warm water vinegar soultion and use a plastic scraper or credit card to remove blue background.
A sharp razor blade scraper can also work ,but great care should be taken so as not to scratch the Acrylic.
Keep the glass wet while trying to remove the old background.


----------



## freshAqua (Jul 19, 2010)

the whole back side of the tank is a blue color acrylic.. color cant be scraped off... what do you think if i were to attach black acyrlic strips?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

freshAqua said:


> the whole back side of the tank is a blue color acrylic.. color cant be scraped off... what do you think if i were to attach black acyrlic strips?


With aquarium safe silicone,it could work.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

or you could do a diy background =)


----------

